# Грыжа грудного отдела Th6-Th7



## Кирилл12 (1 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте! Прошу у специалистов форума помощи в данной ситуации!
1. Началось в октябре с онемения стоп. Не придавал значения особого лечил диклоберл уколы и таблетки на помогло. Ходил к "мануальщику" (результат "0")  в октябре 2018 и январе 2019.
2. В декабре попал в больницу по другому заболеванию где невропатолог поставила диагноз остехондроз и  вдобавок начвли неметь пальцы рук большой  и указательный палец. ее назначения:
1) комбилипен,
2) мексидол;
3) пентоксифилин;
4) аминалон;
5) детралекс;
3. Пролечился- полегчало потом в конце декабря ухудшилось (пальцы рук несет начали). тогда когда пройдут стопы проходили.
4. Пошел к врачу терапевту  направил на рентгены поясничного и шейного отделов, оба показали остеохондроз.
5. В январе (14.01) обратился к невропотологу - то же диагноз остеохондроз и то же самое лечение.
6. Становилось хуже и неметь начали ноги и правая и левая (больше правая) от стоп до ягодиц, клинить начал живот , бока и поясница. из-за того что не знали что делать пришлось рвануть к нейрохирурам. Нейрохируг направил на мрт.
7. Сделал МРТ трех отделов:шейного, грудного и поясничного. В шейном и грудном и поясричом отделах остеохондроз . В грудном в т6-т7 дорсальная парамедиальная грыжа мпд  5 мм с признаками секвестрации ( размер секвестра7*3 мм)  и компрессией дурального мешка и спинного мозга. Рентгенолог сказал а что можно не оперировать. Снимки МРТ и протоколы  (рентген)выложу. детальные на могу нет компьютера с дисководом.
8. Перед тем как идти к нейрохирургу заметил состояние  онемеия меня отпускает по признакам депрессии : отпускает  вечером часть стопы и стоп пальцы и я чуть ли не бегаю.
9. Нейрохирург не предложил операцию а направил к неврологу и  психиатору. И назеачил;
нуклео цмф
нейрорубин
 хондропротектор
ноофен(пью фенибут как дешевый аналог)
По своим ощущениям:
10. Онемение сейчас правой руки проходит (пальцев) тогда в январе заклинило все пальцы кроме мизинцев на всех руках. Сейчас правая рука,
пальцы  восстановили чувствительность на 7-8 из 10  подвижность вернулась. к пальцам- большому и указательному, ощущение  тогда ьыло как воске палец Левая рука то же приходит  постепенно в норму.
11. Ноги то немеют то отпускают. То лучше то хуже- качели  когда поднимаю правую ногу чувствую хруст  в ней не костей и суставов , а как бы  "вата хрустит " когда скручивают ее . То отпускает то клинит особенно правую ногу- притупилсь чувство разгибания стопы, и голени  больше стопы.  периодически отпускает я раз в день точно. Пальцы ног почти без парастезии.
 область солнечного спления с животом отпустило. Точно не могу сказать полегчало или нет. Паховая область не немеет
 Но на  пояснице и  по бокам парастезия пока не  уходит.* Парастезия ног и рук нарастает, когда нервричаю и почти уходит когда просыпаюсь.
Паховая область, мошонка, член  не немеют. Единственное где правая  нога и промежность соеденяются  на этом участке если надавить какая то инновация.
На носочках и пятках хожу спокойно, сгибаю и разгибаю пальцы ног.
12. Мотрика кишечника,стул и мочеиспускание нормальное.

Вопросы: это психосоматика или грыжа? Делать операцию или нет?

Снимки МРТ грудроно, шейного и поясничного отделов позвоночника

          

протоколы МРТ


----------



## La murr (1 Мар 2019)

@Кирилл12, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему докторов, пожалуйста.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Мар 2019)

Судя по описанию имеющихся проблем со здоровьем, в первую очередь нужно избавляться от невротического состояния, параллельно устраняя мышечные зажимы и функциональные блоки в ПДС.
Показаний к оперативному лечению нет.


----------



## Кирилл12 (1 Мар 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо Владимир Иванович!
Забыл сказать пятки немеют. В состоянии покоя ощущения в стопах и голенях как в " шерстяном носке" при ходьбе и движении лучше и моментально проходит.
С 8.02 и  11.02 (начал) пить те лекарства что назначил нейрохирург были "светлые пятна" потом на ухудшение пошло но со светлыми пятнами. Онемение "мозаичное".  Проходит не могу точно сказать в покое или в динамике.
Сгибать не тяжело но с дискомфортом  особенно правую стопу. Стопы не висят и не цепляются по  ходьбе.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Мар 2019)

Кирилл12 написал(а):


> С 8.02 и  11.02 (начал) пить те лекарства что назначил нейрохирург...


Увы, но нейрохирург назначил "фуфломицины". от которых пользы,как от козла молока.
Рекомендую в Донецке обратиться за помощью к психотерапевту Соболю Андрею Аркадьевичу. Его контакты в сети имеются.


----------



## Кирилл12 (2 Мар 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев,  спасибо!
Вы правы в том  что эти лекарства, деньги на ветер.
Был у вменяемого невролога на приеме.  Полагает что грыжа- что грыжа и секвестр компрессию оказывают на спиной мозг. Рекомендовал больницу лечь в больницу прокапаться процедуры для снятия отека (с его слов) , а мест в стационаре,  там как всегда нет. Так же обнаружилось что стопы и пальцы не чувствительны при проверке камертоном. Рефлксы на стопе, рук, коленный рефлекс почти есть или отсутсвуют. на тот момент сильно онемели стопы и руки.
Обращался  к психотерапевту до даты размещения темы на форуме (не Соболю А.А.)  дословно он сказал мне: "это не мое". Он же и отправил к. этому вменяемому неврологу. Сейчас рекомендовал по поводу мпд лечь в неврологию и потом к нему. 
 консервативного  комплексного лечения мпд не получил.только  витамины да и все

Тогда по устранению невротического состоярия буду обращаться к Соболю А.А.


----------



## Галина Каримова (4 Мар 2019)

Кирилл12 Здравствуйте! Посмотрите мою тему пожалуйста!
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/29627/#post-386031
Здравствуйте, Кирилл




Кирилл12 написал(а):


> Вопросы: это психосоматика или грыжа? Делать операцию или нет?


Это однозначно НЕ психосоматика - скорее всего либо причина в сдавлении спинного мозга имеющейся грыжей грудного отдела позвоночника, либо наличие другого заболевания (например заболевание периферических сосудов), либо и то и другое. Нужно искать. В первую очередь я рекомендую Вам сделать ЭМНГ верхних и нижних конечностей и УЗДГ сосудов рук и ног.

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Кирилл12 (4 Мар 2019)

@Галина Каримова, спасибо.


----------

